# Supurb - Mehr Informationen verfügbar?



## Itekei (9. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Informationen und Bilder zu Alutechs neuer Kinderbike/Laufrad-Serie gibt es bislang nicht sehr viele. Kann jemand Eurobike-Bilder beisteuern oder ggf. technische Infos?

Hm, hier noch was selber gefunden.


----------



## Cyborg (9. September 2013)

Supurb Eurobike 2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (10. September 2013)

Hi zusammen,
anbei ein Screenshot vom Eurobikeflyer, in besserer Auflösung findet ihr ihn unter meinen Bildern!
Schönen Gruß,
Basti


----------



## Itekei (10. September 2013)

Hallo Basti,

ab wann kann bestellt werden und ab wann liefert ihr aus? Interessiere mich für BO 12.

Viele Grüße


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. September 2013)

Hi,
wir werden unseren Onlineshop öffnen, sobald wir einen bestätigten Liefertermin von unserem Zulieferer haben, ab dann kann auch bestellt werden. Der erste Liefertermin ist auf Anfang Dezember geplant, wir möchten aber in diesem punkt erst auf Nummer sicher gehen und keine falschen Versprechen machen!
gruß,
Basti


----------



## Büscherammler (10. September 2013)

Gibts irgendwo Geodaten? Interessiere mich auch fürs BO12.


----------



## Itekei (13. September 2013)

Meine Tochter hat sich - nach Betrachten von Woom und Supurb - entschieden für Supurb ausgesprochen  Jetzt müssen wir das nur noch der Mama erklären, die Woom schon für teuer empfand.


----------



## SebT-Rex (13. September 2013)

Ui, da hat jemand in jungen Jahren schon einen guten Geschmack entwickelt;-) Jetzt noch Kulleraugen für die Mama...


----------



## Bikebarney (24. Februar 2014)

Bin auch von den Bikes begeistert, besonders mit der feinen AUTOMATIX...trotz der 499,-€


----------



## BOOZE (25. Februar 2014)

Schicke Räder, aber die Preise sind deftig 
Das grenzt die Käuferschicht recht ein.


----------



## Cyborg (25. Februar 2014)

Shop online, Räder lieferbar ab 15.04 .
http://www.supurb.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexx80 (25. Februar 2014)

coole Räder! wieviel wiegt denn das 20er? danke!


----------



## Heiko-78 (26. Februar 2014)

angeblich 8,00 kg.


----------



## kliss (26. Februar 2014)

Warum wurde wohl diese offene zugverlegung beim BO 20 gewälht


----------



## Tobias1009 (26. Februar 2014)

...also die graue Rahmenfarbe, ich weis nicht... Mir selber würde das noch gefallen, aber bei Frau und Kind habe ich das so meine bedenken.

Was ist der Grund für die langen Kettenstreben?


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Februar 2014)

kliss schrieb:


> Warum wurde wohl diese offene zugverlegung beim BO 20 gewälht


Im wesentlchen, um die Reibung im Schaltzug so gering wie möglich zu halten. Wir haben das Schaltsystem in zig Varianten aufgebaut und mit Kindern getestet, was jetzt auf dem Rad ist, hat sich als optimale Kombi heraus gestellt. Auf dem Weg dorthin sind z.B. auch Trigger und Type2 ausgeschieden....
Gruß, Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Februar 2014)

Tobias1009 schrieb:


> ...also die graue Rahmenfarbe, ich weis nicht... Mir selber würde das noch gefallen, aber bei Frau und Kind habe ich das so meine bedenken.
> 
> Was ist der Grund für die langen Kettenstreben?


bisher haben sich nur Eltern um das Grau gesorgt, den Kindern war es absolut egal (spätestens als sie den DIN A3 Stickerbogen gesehen haben).
Die langen Kettenstreben sorgen für ordentlich Grip am Vorderrad und für ein souveränes Fahrverhalten bei schnelleren Fahrten im Gelände, ausserdem klettern die Bikes besser (Vorderrad wird nicht leicht).
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

Die Zielgruppe ist sicher speziell. Ich sehe: da wurden einige Anregungen auch hier aus dem Forum aufgegriffen. Finde die zunehmende Vielfalt allgemein und das was Ihr im Speziellen macht toll.  Dazu die offene Kommunikation hier im Forum. Ein paar mehr Infos auf der Webseite wären noch gut. Danke und weiter so.


----------



## Bikebarney (26. Februar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Zielgruppe ist sicher speziell. Ich sehe: da wurden einige Anregungen auch hier aus dem Forum aufgegriffen. Finde die zunehmende Vielfalt allgemein und das was Ihr im Speziellen macht toll.  Dazu die offene Kommunikation hier im Forum. Ein paar mehr Infos auf der Webseite wären noch gut. Danke und weiter so.


Finde auch, dass es auf der Webside mehr Info`s geben sollte. 
Zumindest die verbauten Parts und das Gesamtgewicht sollten ersichtlich sein.
Allerdings halten sich viele "gute" Kinderradhersteller mit der Veröffentlichung von Parts sehr zurück. Ich vermute mal, dass sie das aus gutem Grund tun .


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

Naja, wenn der erste eins bestellt und zerlegt hat, haben wir hier die komplette Liste inkl. Einzelgewichten. Momentan werden die Prios einfach anders gesetzt sein, vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Ich geh mal fest davon aus, dass die Webseite bei Gelegenheit nachgezogen wird.


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Februar 2014)

Da steckt viel weniger Geheimniss dahinter, als ihr denkt: Wir haben unsere Muster als reine Funktionstrtäger gebaut, um technische Lösungen auszuprobieren. Wir haben dabei nicht unbedingt auf das Gewicht geachtet, sondern vielmehr den Fokus auf Funktion gelegt. Erst in der finalen Spezifikation habe ich das Gewicht im Fokus und die Komponenten in der Reihenfolge Funktion/Gewicht/Preis. Beispie am BO16: Funktion der Automatix überzeugt, Gewicht der "normalen" Version ist zu hoch, also nehme ich die Discversion mit Aluhülse trotz des deutlich höheren Preises.
Kurz: wir haben selber noch kein Bike mit der 100% Spezifiaktion und können deshalb nur "circa" Angaben machen.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## kliss (27. Februar 2014)

Müsst ihr keine parts bestellen? Wenn ihr mitte märz die ersten bikes ausliefern wollt, müssten ja so spezielle parts wie die naben-speichen-felgen kombis bekannt wenn nicht eigentlich schon bestellt sein?


----------



## Diman (27. August 2014)

Supurb auf Eurobike 2014






Jetzt in Farbe .


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> bisher haben sich nur Eltern um das Grau gesorgt


___

Ist das aber wirklich zu schwer Canti-Sockel anzuschweißen?


----------



## Cyborg (27. August 2014)

Keine Stahlrahmen mehr + 24er?


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2014)

Macht es Sinn beim 12er die Kurbel ab zu bauen und es ein Jahr als Laufrad zu verwenden? Später würde dann alles wieder dran kommen...


----------



## bernd e (1. September 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn beim 12er die Kurbel ab zu bauen und es ein Jahr als Laufrad zu verwenden? Später würde dann alles wieder dran kommen...



Warum nicht, wäre nichts anderes als beim BMW-Kidsbike. Das BMW hat 14" und mit und ohne Kurbel fahrbar.


----------



## Diman (1. September 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Keine Stahlrahmen mehr + 24er?


Basti sagt ja und ja. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/euro...funktionelle-bikes-fuer-den-nachwuchs.722494/ im Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

